

Show HN: just released our beta, please give us feedback - andraskindler
http://getinch.com/

======
robertnealan
Some honest feedback:

Get someone to thoroughly proofread your site copy. I'm unsure if it was done
in a rush or by someone who speaks English as a second language,<br /> but
there's a lot of odd phrasing and ambiguity (more below).

The tagline doesn't make the product's intent clear and doesn't really capture
my interest.

"Inch makes the dirty job for you. It performs on-the-fly synchronisation with
the biggest CRMs while you can keep focus on clients and don't waste more time
with non-revenue activities hereafter." \- Awkward phrasing and typo
(synchronization)

Add a light text shadow to the main hero image text - white on white is
unreadable.

I'm not sure how I feel about the "be 1 of the 250" promotion. It seems fine
to encourage people to try the beta as it provides incentive to try the latest
thing while still having some level of forgiveness if/when things break, but
250 just seems very very small.

Header image transitioning on secondary pages (when the header is only ~100px
tall) causes a lot of unnecessary overhead and lag.

The "How It Works" page having a "Get Inch" button every section seems a
little too desperate. I'm all for optimizing conversion rates but that's just
getting a little annoying like some kid trying to shout at you.

What is a "Millennial CRM Experience"? I mean, I understand that the younger
generation is often categorized as "millennials", but it doesn't mean I like
being associated with that generalization. Also, a large portion of your
potential user base likely wont be millennials.

Blog layout is significantly different from the rest of the site. Logo goes
back to blog root, not the site root.

"During our beta we are syncing connected CRMs every 20 minutes. That means if
you add new or modify any data in your inch app, those changes will be synced
into the connected CRM within 20 minutes maximum." I don't work in sales but
anything less than near-instant updates seems unacceptable.

"Yes, we treat data safety seriously. You can read it further in our
Terms&Conditions , or Privacy Policy" Nobody wants to read your T&C or Privacy
Policy to find out why their information is secure. Provide a concise summary
on the FAQ and then have the legalese in those.

Most of these things are small stuff that can be fixed, but at the end of it I
think the biggest problem is I'm still not quite clear on what your product
does and how it'll make my life easier (assuming I was in sales). Either way,
congrats on launching beta (big milestone) and keep iterating until it sticks.

EDIT: Fixing formatting.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the feedback, we appreciate it!

------
codegeek
As someone who has no idea about sales, I did not understand what you do from
the tagline

"The human touch of your everyday sales".

However when I scrolled down, I found this

"It performs on-the-fly synchronisation with the biggest CRMs while you can
keep focus on clients and don't waste more time with non-revenue activities
hereafter."

Now that makes it more clear to me the dummy. How about you use this instead
as a summarized tagline ? Something like:

What: "Increase sales and revenue by focussing on clients and not multiple CRM
systems"

How: "Manage clients across multiple CRMs in one single aggregated view"....

~~~
andraskindler
Thank you for the feedback.

------
rmason
For the average person you've driven to your website you've got maybe five
seconds before they hit the back button.

Took me a good thirty seconds before I understood your product and that is far
too long.

Give me two sentences max on the front page that tells me what you do and
makes me want to invest the time to know more.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the comments!

------
mariusz79
I can almost guarantee you that with this domain (getinch.com), and phrases
like "human touch", "love your crm","highrise", "kept playing with my" you
won't get past a lot of spam filters :)

~~~
doze
"It's time to #PlayHard"

------
badclient
_The human touch of your everyday sales._

I don't know what this means. I manage a small sales team. We use salesforce.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the comment. We'd be eager to know what you guys think about the
app, feel free to drop us a line.

------
adambom
After 30 seconds of staring at the homepage, and then the about page, I have
no idea what this product is, or what it does.

------
therandomguy
Congrats on the launch! You are in a space close to money (Sales) and that
will help you. However, the site needs work. It didn't convey clearly what the
product is and didn't get me excited enough to try it. I'm your potential
customer.

------
webmonkeyuk
I wasn't sure what the product was. From the homepage I can see above the fold
that it's "The human touch of your everyday sales. Inch is here to help you
make and live more everyday." from that I'm still not sure what it is.
Something for people in sales and some kind of productivity tool?

Scrolling down the page I get to see "Inch plays your tune. Inch completes
your current workflow in the most natural, seamless and productive way. It is
triggered by the way you work and gives back and asks for information right
when you need it.". So generic, that still doesn't tell me what the product is
or does.

Further down the page I can see that it links in with CRMs. So maybe some kind
of productivity tool that's for sales people and links in with CRMs.

As a user by now I'd have given up as I still don't know what this thing is.

Scolling back to the top I clicked "About" to learn about the product. First I
see some pictures of the team, definitely not something that's very important
or warrants being the first item in the top level menu. Still nothing on this
page tells me what the product is or what it does.

The "How it works" does give me some more info about what the app does. Pretty
sure it is for sales people and it's not for me.

I'm not a marketing expert, just trying to give a narrative of how I
experienced the site. I think you need some kind of clear message about what
your product is and what the USP is so that users can (in the few valuable
seconds that you have their attention) find out what you do and why it's so
great.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the feedback, we appreciate it!

------
jonheller
Ack. Add a drop shadow or border or something to your headline text, it's
illegible on a lot of the background images.

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsmyknbh7gpp91u/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dsmyknbh7gpp91u/Screenshot%202013-10-29%2012.31.59.png)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mu0at7n464nkjpp/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mu0at7n464nkjpp/Screenshot%202013-10-29%2012.32.08.png)

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the feedback!

------
6thSigma
Is this a CRM skin for Android? It's not very clear to me. Almost every line
is marketing speak.

I think you should get rid of "Inch is here to help you make and live more
everyday." and replace it with what the product does.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the feedback!

------
adamb0mb1
Can someone explain what this does? I wasn't able to discern it from the
website.

~~~
StevenXC
My first instinct was that this was some sort of parody of beta launch sites.
If I was previously familiar with the idea of a CRM it probably would have
made more sense, however.

------
RandomSpamMan
Crashed when I first opened the menu.

Menu randomly refuses to come on screen, freezeing after the settings logo
comes into view.

When trying to enable gravatar, it says "email goes here" might be better to
have Email there. Looks a little unprofessional.

Settings menu doesn't feel like it gives a response, action just occurs.
Changing the colour of the select tray might be nice.

Animations seem a little odd. Settings page fades in towards you and
everything else just fades to replace the current page.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the feedback. Please tell us what kind of phone did you try it on!

------
lvryc
The Suits references on [http://getinch.com/how-it-
works](http://getinch.com/how-it-works) made me smile.

~~~
zsedbal
Yeah, Suits rocks! :)

------
pattle
I don't have an android phone so I can't try it out but it seems like a pretty
cool concept. I wasn't able to work out what it does from the home page. I had
to go to the "How it works" page and then I began to understand. So my
feedback would be to try to get the message across better so the user
instantly "gets it"

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the tip, we're on it.

------
rmason
For the average person you've driven to your website you've got maybe five
seconds before they hit the back button.

Took me a good thirty seconds before I understood your product and that is far
too long.

Give me two sentences max on the front page that tells me what you do and
makes me want to spend the time to know more.

~~~
andraskindler
Thank you for the feedback.

------
tlogan
I might be interested to try it since I use 37signals Highrise. But I don't
understand what it does. Can you please elaborate?

I guess this is lesson for my small SaaS: the landing page should explain uses
cases and how it helps - not really what product does.

------
Glyptodon
I couldn't tell what your product/service was within 10 seconds and left.

------
mahesh_gkumar
Hmm...so looks like its a better UI for popular CRMs? I can't really tell what
the app does :(

Also, consider getting the text on all the pages proof read..there are a lot
of grammar mistakes...

~~~
andraskindler
thanks, we're fixing it ASAP!

------
diorray
Great! Consider giving a background color to the menu at the top right,
improve footer

Also, there is a typo on green button (Take a ___feautre_ __tour)

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks, fixed the typo

------
bigfoot13442
I don't want to sound trollish but the domain name makes me think penis
enlargement.

~~~
andraskindler
:) Thanks for the comment.

------
nlh
Site is unviewable on Chrome for iPad (ios7).

~~~
andraskindler
thanks, we're fixing it ASAP.

~~~
zsedbal
Fixed! Thanks for the tip!

------
benhirashima
good looking website. one small typo: at the bottom, it says "be one of 250
proud member". should be members.

~~~
andraskindler
thanks, fixed :)

------
pearjuice
The lead copy complained about is really hard to read with all those light
background pictures.

~~~
andraskindler
Thanks for the tip, we're on it!

